# Wtb 12' st croix premier surf



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

I know this is a longshot. I'm looking for a 12' factory model conventional St Croix Premier Surf. I've got quite a collection, so trades, partial trades or an outright purchase are possible. I'm in MD, so shipping would more then likely required. Anybody have one?


----------

